# Need Help with Klipsch Home Theatre Setup



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I just got a Klipsch Synergy series Home Theatre System, and I am in love with it however I don't know If I the crossover and speaker size settings are the best it can be? Here is my setup:

Klipsch Synergy F-30'S ( Fronts ) 
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/f-30-overview/
Klipsch C-20 ( Center )
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/c-20-overview/
Klipsch S-20 ( Surrounds )
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/s-20-overview/
Klipsch Sub-10 10" 420 watt Subwoofer
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/product...b-10-overview/

Denon AVR-791 875W 7.1-Ch Reciever
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Denon+-+...vers&cp=1&lp=8
I currently have my reciever set to 80 hz and the sub bypassed at 120 hz or bypassed. Is this setup correct? and do I set my fronts to large and bass out of both fronts and sub or just sub. I did the audio calibration setup with the mic. but it has it setup as fronts large and 80 hz for the sub?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/bass-management-basics-2013-settings-made-simple/

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/g...-subwoofer-lfe-crossover-for-best-performance

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=359982


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks bro. great source


----------

